# Queda poc, falta poc?



## Harosn

M'agradaria saber quina fórmula és la més adequada.

Queden tres hores / Falten tres hores

És evident que quan es tracta en general de quantitats es gasta "falta" i no "queda", però potser per al temps té més sentit gastar el verb "quedar"?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Per a mi amb el temps tenen sentits els dos verbs, però hi ha matisos diferents part dels quals depèn de la preposició amb què s'utilitzen..


----------



## languinguin

1) Jo crec que en un context tan simple d'espai-temps, ex: Queda/falta poc per arribar a Roma, la diferència depen bàsicament de la regió del teu català, no crec que hi hagi gaire altre misteri.

2) No obstant, jo quan interioritzo la paraula i penso en el significat que m'aporta en trec aquesta conclusió (és algo semblant a veure un got mig ple d'aigua o mig buit):

*- Quedar:* tens una quantitat X actual i la vas perdent/o fent curta, fins que la quantitat X inicial es transforma en X1 (la desitjada)
*- Faltar:* ets a un punt X del temps/quantitat i necessites una quantitat Y que et fa arribar al punt X1 (el desitjat)

Un exemple molt clar, per diferenciar:

- Queden 5 cromos a la col·lecció *VS*. Falten 5 cromos a la col·lecció

És difícil descriure aquest matís, però definitivament aquest exemple exemplifica la connotació que volem donar quan es tracta d'espai-temps on pot sembar més ambigu.

Salut!


----------



## Elxenc

languinguin said:


> 1) Jo crec que en un context tan simple d'espai-temps, ex: Queda/falta poc per arribar a Roma, la diferència depen bàsicament de la regió del teu català, no crec que hi hagi gaire altre misteri.
> 
> 2) No obstant, jo quan interioritzo la paraula i penso en el significat que m'aporta en trec aquesta conclusió (és _algo _  -millor _*alguna cosa,*_ per si vols evitar quelcom. No trobes?- semblant a veure un got mig ple d'aigua o mig buit):
> 
> *- Quedar:* tens una quantitat X actual i la vas perdent/o fent curta, fins que la quantitat X inicial es transforma en X1 (la desitjada)
> *- Faltar:* ets a un punt X del temps/quantitat i necessites una quantitat Y que et fa arribar al punt X1 (el desitjat)
> 
> Un exemple molt clar, per diferenciar:
> 
> - Queden 5 cromos a la col·lecció *VS*. Falten 5 cromos a la col·lecció
> 
> És difícil descriure aquest matís, però definitivament aquest exemple exemplifica la connotació que volem donar quan es tracta d'espai-temps on pot sembar més ambigu.
> 
> Salut!



Hola i bon dia:

Trobe que l'exemple que has posat resulta una miqueta ambigu, que a l'oral podria passar però a l'escrit...Queden 5 cromos a la col·lecció *VS*. Falten 5 cromos a la col·lecció


"_Queden 5 cromos a la col·lecció_".  Jo ací entenc que només hi queden 5 cromos (a la col·lecció), que els altres han desaparegut. So pena que afegisques... *per completar-la*.

Salutacions.


----------



## languinguin

Hi ha hagut un malentès, de fet si afegim "per completar-la" dóna un altre significat:

*1.* Deixant només "queden 5 cromos a la col·lecció" simplement vol dir que n'hi ha 5, no per completar-la, sinó simplement mostra la realitat.
_(Quedar: tens una quantitat X actual i la vas perdent/o fent curta, fins que la quantitat X inicial es transforma en X1 (la desitjada) )_

*2.* Per això volia mostrar que el "faltar" és per necessitar "per completar-la", quelcom que no ho tens i ho necessites, com en els exemples anteriors.
_(- Faltar: ets a un punt X del temps/quantitat i necessites una quantitat Y que et fa arribar al punt X1 (el desitjat) )_

Perdona per les errades (castellanades), a vegades encara se m'escapen algunes!

Fins aviat


----------



## Harosn

La veritat és que no m'ho havia plantejat, però té molt de sentit eixa diferència. I quan s'està parlant d'espai o de temps, tant és comptar els que tens per davant només (queden 10 quilòmetres) que els que falta afegir als que ja s'han recorregut (falten 10 quilòmetres). Realment sí que existeix un matís, encara que a la pràctica el significat siga idèntic. Supose que cap de les dues maneres no és millor que l'altra.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Escorpí Reial

Saluts a tothom. Com podreu veure sóc nou en aquest fòrum, a veure si pot ser interessant per a mi.

Crec que la diferència entre quedar i faltar en el sentit en el que tu et refereixes és nul·la o molt poca, segurament depèn de què diu la teva família o d'on ets. D'altra banda, sé que no et contesto la pregunta, però també és utilitzable el verb restar, per exemple: _Resta encara una mica de vi a l'ampolla._​


----------



## Harosn

Escorpí Reial said:


> Saluts a tothom. Com podreu veure sóc nou en aquest fòrum, a veure si pot ser interessant per a mi.
> 
> Crec que la diferència entre quedar i faltar en el sentit en el que tu et refereixes és nul·la o molt poca, segurament depèn de què diu la teva família o d'on ets. D'altra banda, sé que no et contesto la pregunta, però també és utilitzable el verb restar, per exemple: _Resta encara una mica de vi a l'ampolla._​



Jo també sóc nou en el fòrum, sabia que eixistia però fa molt poc que em vaig registrar.
Per cert, hauria entés el verb "restar" en eixa frase però no se m'hauria passat pel cap mai gastar-lo així.


----------



## Escorpí Reial

Harosn said:


> Jo també sóc nou en el fòrum, sabia que eixistia però fa molt poc que em vaig registrar.
> Per cert, hauria entés el verb "restar" en eixa frase però no se m'hauria passat pel cap mai gastar-lo així.



Sí, és una forma que ja quasi no es fa servir. Si no m'equivoco, a la Catalunya Nord és habitual, a causa de la influència del francès.


----------



## languinguin

Harosn said:


> La veritat és que no m'ho havia plantejat, però té molt de sentit eixa diferència. I quan s'està parlant d'espai o de temps, tant és comptar els que tens per davant només (queden 10 quilòmetres) que els que falta afegir als que ja s'han recorregut (falten 10 quilòmetres). Realment sí que existeix un matís, encara que a la pràctica el significat siga idèntic. Supose que cap de les dues maneres no és millor que l'altra.
> 
> Moltes gràcies!



No es mereixen  És interessant parlar d'aquestes detalls de la llengua, salut!


----------

